#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  API STD 650-2018 12th Edition with Addendum 3

## ming002991

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: API STD 650-2018 12th Edition with Addendum 3

----------


## ezzat

thank you

----------


## racp12

Mr. ming002991,
Thank you very much for this valuable updated standard

----------


## Soutih

Thank you very much!!

----------


## haiminh2507

thank you very much. The doc is very useful.

----------


## CARLOS1712

Thanks very much
ming002991

----------


## kornengineer

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks.

----------


## sleimanshokr

thanks

----------


## Nataraj

Thank you very much!

----------


## rzoran

Thanks!!!

----------


## srexers

Thank you very much!

----------


## Peter32

Thank you

----------


## whngomj

Thanks

See More: API STD 650-2018 12th Edition with Addendum 3

----------


## rudolf

Thank you for your sharing

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks ming

----------


## rihogo

Thank you !!!!!

----------


## flinko

Thanks

----------


## zayarmyint

Thank you very much for your document.

----------


## popo

Excelent!!!, thanks for sharing

----------


## micaziv

Thanks friend!

----------


## hNaW

thanks!

----------


## rioca57

Thank you very much!

----------


## ouarri

Thank you very much!!

----------


## rukmangad

Thanks

----------


## robsoares3

Thank you, very useful.

See More: API STD 650-2018 12th Edition with Addendum 3

----------


## Raufkhan

Thank you

----------


## kerkneus

Thanks very much for your publication
ming002991

----------


## kaysoom

Thank you

----------


## aadamx

Thank you very much!

----------


## tezgiden

thanks

----------


## banjerdkom

Thank you

----------


## billy2

great, thank you !

----------


## bramesh121

Thank u so much

----------


## servidor

Gracias

----------


## Nicolas Garcia Trejo

muchas gracias!

----------


## ariek

Thank you,

----------


## e.sanchez

Thank you very much.

See More: API STD 650-2018 12th Edition with Addendum 3

----------


## OrangeHead

Thank you for sharing. It's very helpful  :Smile:

----------


## danish alka

Thank You

----------


## insp_k

Superb! Thousand thanks for your help!

----------


## colancuerno

The link doesn't found. Can you uploaded again? so i apreciate your help

----------


## Odhismharr

Yeaa, link have died. Could you please upload it again ? Or anyone who downloaded it could upload it ?

----------


## gonscivasai

Hi, the link doesn't work anymore, could anyone upload it again?

----------


## HermanDonk

> Hi, the link doesn't work anymore, could anyone upload it again?




Yes the link doesn't work anymore, could anyone upload it again please ??

----------


## cpchonburi

Please upload again.

----------


## CarlosVega

please

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

please re-upload again

----------


## setret

the link has died. Please upload. thanks in advance.

----------


## davidlew

Could someone please post a link to API STD 650-2018 12th Edition with Addendum 3, need it badly.
Thanks in advance.


DavidSee More: API STD 650-2018 12th Edition with Addendum 3

----------


## fardid

very thanks

----------


## AGDS91

could someone please receive. Thank you

----------


## fesm_ndt

I'm chasing the same one now...... doing a drawing review  :Sleeping:

----------


## Fuinha

Could someone please upload again ? the link doesn't work

----------


## EJAR

File missing, please reupload

Thanks

----------


## ajayparmar77

Please re upload. Thanks in advance

----------


## candienergy

File missing, please reupload, thank you

----------


## lchui27

Yeah, file missing.
I looking for the file too

----------


## lchui27

Yeah, file missing.
I looking for the file too

----------


## anupm137

The file is missing. Please re-share. Thank you

----------


## PINTAIUS

File Missing!!!

Please, Share again. I really need it.

Thanks a lot

----------


## joaquin_ra_garcia

Please, could anyone upload the file.



Thanks in advance,See More: API STD 650-2018 12th Edition with Addendum 3

----------


## cyt001

link broken...can you repost? Thanks

----------


## Tusha

> link broken...can you repost? Thanks



Here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JimmyOD

Link appears to be expired. Can somebody please upload the standard again. Thanks.

----------


## gs153

API STD 650-2020 13th edition here.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JimmyOD

Many thanks gs153.

----------


## solinar

Thanks gs153!

----------


## tdh3587

> API STD 650-2020 13th edition here.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for sharing.

----------


## MechBoys

> API STD 650-2020 13th edition here.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Link is working Thanks for the upload :Friendly Wink:

----------


## amshamadhes

tthanks a lot

----------


## Nicolas Garcia Trejo

gracias!

----------


## mans1987

Thank You Very much!!!

----------


## b40wapr

Thank you very much.

See More: API STD 650-2018 12th Edition with Addendum 3

----------


## Afshin Sorouri

Link has been removed. Kindly direct me to a working link.
Thanks.

----------


## omarbaaziz

Thanks a lot

----------


## windrider87

Thank you all guys.

----------


## ZNCE

Could you please re-up?

Thanks in advance.

----------

